# masterbaiters 14 foot build



## masterbaiter (Apr 30, 2014)

I picked up this old boat last year on the barter section of craigslist after swapping even for a 35 dollar engine that "didn't run" after a 20 minute carb clean the motor fired up nicely. I used the boat all last season for fishing trips with the wife and kids and she doesn't leak a drop. I came across this website and got inspired by all of you to do some work to my old tin. The knowledge and skill you all have with your builds is incredible and I learned a lot from spending countless hours reading upon everyone's builds. The horribly long NY winter has postponed my buld until this past week. I took some time today and started working on my boat and heres what I have done so far.


----------



## masterbaiter (Apr 30, 2014)

after 2 cans of aircraft remover, lots of sanding and leak test I decided to pick up a gallon of the rustoleum high gloss gray paint and get to work "with the help of 4 and 6 year old kids" The rustoleum paint goes on real nice and after 3 coats I was impressed with the results


----------



## rscottp (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks great. How did you apply it? I used a foam roller on mine and was pretty happy with the result. I kinda like the rustic look!


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 30, 2014)

Every time I see an old aluminum boat repainted on this website, they look real good, nice job.
Tim


----------



## masterbaiter (Apr 30, 2014)

i used a paintbrush to paint the boat i think a roller would have been alot easier to paint the boat to get rid of the brush strokes but over all it looks good. whats a good site for resizing pics. i have a ton more pics of my deck and floor but tried to upload them and there oversized. i downloaded some program and it crashed my whole computer and i lost everything i had saved after i did a system recovery #-o


----------



## rscottp (May 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350779#p350779 said:


> masterbaiter » 30 Apr 2014, 23:40[/url]"]i used a paintbrush to paint the boat i think a roller would have been alot easier to paint the boat to get rid of the brush strokes but over all it looks good. whats a good site for resizing pics. i have a ton more pics of my deck and floor but tried to upload them and there oversized. i downloaded some program and it crashed my whole computer and i lost everything i had saved after i did a system recovery #-o


Easiest way I found to resize my pics was to email them to myself, I was able to send as a much smaller file.


----------



## masterbaiter (May 1, 2014)

thanks for the tip rscottp 8) 
i decided on removing the center bench seat to make room for a place for my kids to roam while they get bored and a rod locker.The seat came out in a breeze and the foam under the seat was loaded with mouse holes and all sorts of stuff stuffed up in there. i just wanted a basic idea of what the floor and decks would look like so i cut the 2x3's to measure and attached them to themselves using ss screws.I didnt cut the lower supports yet because i just wanted to see if i was happy with the layout.The transom on the boat had a hole drilled through the top from the previous owner and over the winter it developed a crack through the top of the aluminum where your motor would mount so i went to harbor freight and purchased some alumnaweld.I have never used this stuff and its a total pain in the ass to work with.My welds look like a 4 year old did them but they seem real solid and i just have to grind them down and repaint.


----------



## masterbaiter (May 1, 2014)

i cut all my plywood this afternoon but didnt take any pics due to this week long rain we have been getting.when the weather breaks i will have more pics to come


----------



## longshot (May 1, 2014)

It's looking good. That thing rides pretty high on the trailer does'nt it?


----------



## masterbaiter (May 1, 2014)

longshot said:


> It's looking good. That thing rides pretty high on the trailer does'nt it?



It did when I bought it. I removed the ghetto boat lift kit and just redid the bunkers on the trailer and its sitting normal now.


----------



## tomme boy (May 2, 2014)

How does that alumaweld work? I have looked at it but I have not been able to get myself to buy it. I have a couple of things that I could use it on if it works.


----------



## coreyprashaw (May 2, 2014)

I see you're upstate as well! I live east of Watertown! Liking the build man!


----------



## masterbaiter (May 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350906#p350906 said:


> tomme boy » 02 May 2014, 00:17[/url]"]How does that alumaweld work? I have looked at it but I have not been able to get myself to buy it. I have a couple of things that I could use it on if it works.


the weld stays strong just a pain to work with takes lots of practice. it does what it says though no complaints yet


----------



## masterbaiter (May 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351031#p351031 said:


> coreyprashaw » 02 May 2014, 21:27[/url]"]I see you're upstate as well! I live east of Watertown! Liking the build man!


thanks bro! im like 40 mins west of Albany.



god some more work done today I got the plywood all cut and gave it 3 coats of thompsons water seal. I started my carpet for the floor and front and rear decks. The carpet glue I used was a total pain in the a$$ to use but it seems to bond fast and strong. I didn't fasten the decks to the boat yet just have them floating on the frame so I can remove them and run my wires for my led lights and electronics. I found a decent set of lights that change colors for night fishing.I am planning on building my pole lockers tomorrow and installing my rod holders and of course a electronic beer cooler. heres what I accomplished today.


----------



## masterbaiter (Jun 21, 2014)

its been awhile since I added anymore pics of my boat to the site. been busy with work and projects around the house. I built a rod locker and added some cup holders and rod holders ( courtesy of longshot) :beer: I also decided to mount my transom mount trolling motor to the bow of the boat. slowly but surely...


----------



## masterbaiter (Jun 21, 2014)

.


----------



## masterbaiter (Jun 21, 2014)

,


----------



## masterbaiter (Jun 21, 2014)

,


----------



## masterbaiter (Jun 21, 2014)

/


----------



## rusty2112 (Nov 24, 2014)

How did you mount your seat platforms, what did you secure them to???


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Very clean! Good job on your build =D>


----------



## EagleEye43 (Apr 19, 2015)

Boat looks GREAT, looking to do somthing similar to mine this season. Say, how wide is the beam of you boat? I love the layout but am concerned about the deck being tippy from being so high up.


----------



## DacMan (Apr 22, 2015)

The simplicity of your layout is perfect!


----------



## Silverad04 (May 17, 2015)

looks like we used about the same materials...nice build


----------



## Kris (May 17, 2015)

Nice job on the boat. I see alcoholic beverages were applied as needed. Cool!


----------



## LadyBusiness (May 17, 2015)

Nice! I really like your layout! May have to borrow that for my 14'. I like what you did with the oars. What did you use to mount them on the side like that???


----------

